# Arrested Development coming back for one more season!



## Djent (Oct 2, 2011)

&#039;Arrested Development&#039; -- Coming Back for One More Season!!!! | TMZ.com

It'll lead right into the movie coming soon...


----------



## Ninetyfour (Oct 2, 2011)

Still need to watch the first season(s?).

I think it had coverage in the UK, but I always seemed to miss it.


----------



## inaudio (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Hemi-Powered Drone (Oct 2, 2011)




----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 2, 2011)

CHRIST ON A CRACKER!

THIS IS AMAZING!



(and worthy of all these Capital letters, Because you just can't flaunt them around normally.)


----------



## inaudio (Oct 2, 2011)

"I'm afraid I prematurely shot my wad on what was supposed to be a dry run if you will, so I'm afraid I have something of a mess on my hands."


----------



## toiletstand (Oct 2, 2011)

read about this earlier. cant wait


----------



## ZXIIIT (Oct 2, 2011)

OMG yes !

One more season > movie.


----------



## signalgrey (Oct 2, 2011)

ill believe it when i see it. but hopefully ill see it.


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 2, 2011)

Biison said:


> "I'm afraid I prematurely shot my wad on what was supposed to be a dry run if you will, so I'm afraid I have something of a mess on my hands."


Tobias, you old blowhard!


----------



## arsenic (Oct 2, 2011)

Just read about this. Awesome news!


----------



## Xaios (Oct 3, 2011)

I didn't hear about this show until after it was off the air, so I never watched it.

Maybe now I have a reason to check it out.


----------



## kung_fu (Oct 3, 2011)

This show was perfect. Let's hope this doesn't disappoint.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 3, 2011)

Praise the Lowered.


----------



## ROAR (Oct 3, 2011)

Praise the Lowered.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Oct 3, 2011)

That's all the wub ss.org would allow.


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 3, 2011)




----------



## inaudio (Oct 3, 2011)

(ignore this)


----------



## Pooluke41 (Oct 3, 2011)

Some good T.V.... With Club Sauce.


----------



## awesomeaustin (Oct 3, 2011)

Awesome. Stoked about this!


----------



## gunshow86de (Oct 3, 2011)

I just hope they've found a cure for TBA during the show's hiatus.


----------



## lobee (Oct 3, 2011)

I just blue myself!


----------



## adrock (Oct 3, 2011)

YESSS!!!!!


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Oct 4, 2011)

It ain't easy bein' white.
It ain't easy bein' brown!


----------



## BrainArt (Oct 4, 2011)

Stoked. Love(d) Arrested Development.


----------



## inaudio (Oct 4, 2011)

SchecterWhore said:


> It ain't easy bein' white.
> It ain't easy bein' brown!



all this pressure to be bright.
I've got children all over town!

..hey, where'd that guy go?


----------



## JP Universe (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zappatton2 (Oct 27, 2011)

I really do hope this happens, and I hope the writing hasn't skipped a beat after being away from it for so long. I've been kinda dissappointed with the ressurrected Futurama, I would be devestated with a mediocre return to Arrested Development. Nonetheless, I wait with baited breath.


----------



## jackfiltraition (Oct 27, 2011)

I totally BLUE myself over this news! 

ps this thread full of epic quotes


----------

